
A startup is turning old hotels into housing for SF's middle class - jondishotsky
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-startup-is-creating-communal-housing-for-middle-class-workers-2017-12?r=UK&IR=T/#residents-of-the-mission-community-also-maintain-a-communal-bar-cart-8
======
jondishotsky
This is cool!

